# Gun and ammo manufacturer coming to Cedar



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Upcoming arrival of Armscor arms manufacturing facility in Cedar City highlights robust economy


ST. GEORGE — While the COVID-19 pandemic was expected to be economically detrimental to communities across the country, the future opening of a major arms manufacturer in the area shows that was not the case for Cedar City. “It took a combined effort of both the city and the resilience of our...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Two thumbs up!

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Need more of this, and a lot less IT coming into Utah.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya Cedar City. Congrats.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Cedar is definitely growing which means more business. And I'm glad to see the economy diversify, we need that influence.

I'd be real curious to see the data on the 9% wage increase they are citing. I can't speak to everyone but we haven't seen anything like that in our household or friend community. Wages for our house and most friends aren't even keeping up with inflation.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It is a bit of a shell game. Years ago American Ski Company bought Park West Resort (current PCMR/Canyons Resort). They managed to up the average wage by having several executives making million $+ wages .

But hopefully it will help out Cedar City.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Need more of this, and a lot less IT coming into Utah.


IT brings with it other problems...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> IT brings with it other problems...


I know it does. I worked in a swingshift "sensory deprivation chamber" for about 13-14 years as a database manager of sorts. The problems are many, and range from political, economic, and local community problems. I'll leave the politics out, and just say that in the long term, IT will destroy the surrounding communites. In the short term, they'll be a boom that will last up until they start offshoring and outsourcing. In the end, all that will be left, is a huge economic disparity, high taxes, and an unaffordably high cost of living. SIliicon slopes will ultiamtely be the death of Utah. Most people just don't think out far enough to consider the long term ramifications of that industry on their local communities.

In my personal opinion, based on my own experience of working in a small upstart private company, a renaming/rebranding, a so called "merge of equals", another renaming, a buyout from a larger corp in another state (looking at you trustwave, you see their logo every time you visit DWR's page to buy a tag) surviving 5 rounds of layoffs all the while, and ultimately having my job outsourced to poland after training my replacement for a month or forfeit my severance: I think the IT boom here, will last 15 years, maybe 20, then it will all move away to somewhere else, and onto it's next abomination.

Like a locast, only slower.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

This will be a great addition to the Cedar area.


----------

